# Documents for spouse VLS TS



## britinfrance1638 (8 mo ago)

Hi, I'm applying for a vie privée familiale visa through marriage to a French national. My question is what are the exact documents that are needed - I have seen a lot of conflicting information about which documents to provide at the interview. Do I need anything else apart from proof of my nationality, my spouse's French nationality and a copy of the marriage certificate? Anything about finances or insurance?

Thanks!


----------



## Xyz789 (Aug 6, 2021)

Unless the rules have changed very recently, as a British national with a French spouse you don't have to provide proof of finances or health insurance. The official visa site has a service that lists the documents you need. You can also call the TLS helpline if you have questions (they run the visa appointments on the UK so should be able to confirm which paperwork they will ask you to provide)


----------



## britinfrance1638 (8 mo ago)

Thank you! The online service and my registration form just says the three documents I said above but I have seen loads of other sites saying different things so I wasn't sure at all if it was just the ones mentioned there as it was only three docs and it didn't feel like enough! I've had to wait ages for my appointment so wanted to make sure there would be no problems!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The best approach is to follow the instructions you have been given. In processing the documents, both TLS and the consular officials who process the forms have the right to ask for further information or additional documents if they have questions or problems. There may also be some requests for documents specific to whether you were married in France or elsewhere. Do you have a livret de famille? That is usually the key document for obtaining a "spouse visa" with the least amount of hassle.


----------



## britinfrance1638 (8 mo ago)

Yes, I have our livret de famille and the copie intégrale of our marriage certificate as we got married in France


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

You are probably seeing a lot of stuff online from people who acquired the carte de séjour vie famille privée while living in france, which requires many other documents than you do at this point. Ignore them, your needs are different.


----------

